# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: نصب gtk ?

## storm_saeed

سلام دوستان میشه نحوه ی نصب gtk رو یه ide مثل code::blocks تو ویندوز و لینوکس رو بگید ممنون

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام دوست عزیز!
در لینوکس (بدون CodeBlocks):
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5...n-ubuntu-linux
در ویندوز با CodeBlocks رو ممنون می شم یکی به ما هم بگه...
البته اگه کاری با IDE نداشته باشید هم خیلی راحت می شه پروژه هاتون رو در خط فرمان با ++g یا gcc کامپایل کنید... احتمالا مثل من حال و حوصله ی استفاده از دستور cd برای عوض کردن پوشه رو ندارید! اگه این طوره و از nautilus به عنوان file manager استفاده می کنید، اینو نصب کنید:
sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
بعد در پوشه ها امکان باز کردن terminal با راست کلیک کردن در پوشه و بین گزینه های منوی باز شده پیش میاد...
صرفا جهت اطلاع، در لینوکس استفاده از Makefile ها هم خیلی کمکتون می کنه...
موفق باشیم!

----------

